# halloween freaky haunt in hollywood california- PRIVATE Corporate event



## laptopsimon (Oct 10, 2016)

halloween freaky haunt in hollywood california- PRIVATE Corporate event

Looking for a few brave individuals who want to help with any of the aspects below

load in/load out

scare acting

make up etc

Load in is on october 21 anytime you can stop by-we will have work for you
Pay is $10/hour and A LOT OF FUN!

we could use some help on october 22nd as well during the day

then the haunt is YES ONE NIGHT ONLY!

October 22nd from 7pm-midnight

We strike on October 23rd early


----------

